# Virgin TiVo to get 24 streams of Olympics from BBC



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

News today that Virgin to provide a BBC Sport app in Q1 2012 for TiVo users - with lots of Olympic coverage and, presumably, other sport content.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/dec/19/virgin-media-sports-deal


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

excellent news ... sounds like red button+


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

VM's own release on the subject


----------

